# Is this normal? *w/ Pics*



## TamNguyen604 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi everyone i just got a Hagen 77 gallon yestrday, i filled it up and installed the filter, and was wondering why the water is turqouise color although it is really clear. Is this normal? Im new to this hobby


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yup it is, looks great. Nice tank and stand.

Do you have a heater? What you using for substrate? Do you know what your stocking it with?


----------



## TamNguyen604 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Malawi! I thought something was wrong with my tank all day. Yes, I have a Fluval Tronic 300W heater, and normal gravel for substrate. My tank is not done by the way haha still gotta add gravel, plants and everything. Im getting 4-5 juvie RBP after i cycle the tank.
Any tips on how i should cycle? Should i add the bottle of cycle from hagen now or after i add the substrate. driftwoods and plants? would it make a difference? THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Normal fo some glass tanks. I guess it depends on who makes it. I know many years ago they all gave that greenish look to the water.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

yup its just the glass


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I actually love that look right after setting it up. It will go away but still stay clear. As for cycling, you can either get some cheap fish/feeders or if your LFS has Bio Spira. People always make a big deal about cycling with feeders, but I have used them numerous times and have had success.. Its up to you, but should take 1-2 weeks depending on the circumstances. Does your fish store have a big selection on piranhas?


----------



## TamNguyen604 (Oct 20, 2008)

Im planning to cycle with some Tiger Barbs, any advice? My LFS has a big selection of 2-3 inch piranhas, im looking for 1" ones so im actaully waiting for them to receive there next shipment.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just throw them in. I do about 1 fish per 5-10 gallons.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Starphire(sp) glass maybe ?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i'd just talk to someone at the lfs and explain what you are doing to see what they would take back so you would just be borrowing the fish to cycle.

on a side note. AK that pic in your sig is great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

philbert said:


> i'd just talk to someone at the lfs and explain what you are doing to see what they would take back so you would just be borrowing the fish to cycle.


Meh, or you can just leave the cycling fish in there to get chomped.

I've found Barbs, especially Rosey Barbs, to be highly resistant to uncycled water, within reason.


----------

